# Where to hog hunt cheap?



## flyhunter (Mar 30, 2017)

I have a 12 years boy, looking for a place give him some experience of hog hunt. Just want to hunt one whatever hog. He has his own gun. 

what is cheapest way to do it? remember someone provide a hunter's name, but cannot find it again. Please PM me.

Thanks a lot for help.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 30, 2017)

Seriously.....get yourself a WMA Stamp and just take him!!

Public land is for sure the cheapest way to go............the further you drive South the better your chances IMHO. It will also be easier walking due to topography, but the North is Much prettier! Again, thats just my humble opinion.  Plan a whole day trip but just dont get his hopes up.......have fun and bring lots of snacks. When I do take my 13yo, I make sure to bring something fun to eat and lots of water, maybe even a pwerade. Pop tarts are always winners, especially after you hand him a crunchy Granola bar and he starts to eat it even though its not what he wants.

Maybe even let him help decide which WMA to go to?
 A camping night stay would also be a lot of fun. You can make smores on the fire late after a bunch of junk food for dinner? Hot dogs cooked on a stick taste best..............if you are looking for a good time to spend with your kid, and have a possibility to kill a pig, this would be my recommendation. If you want your son to kill a pig inside a fence that is another option............but cheapest(and most rewarding) would be WMA. He needs nothing to be legal at 12yo and all you need is a Hunting license and a WMA stamp-that'll give you an option to hunt all over the state on over a million acres.


----------



## flyhunter (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks a lot of your suggestion, the only issue is I am not experienced hunter. actually, I know nothing about hunting. But anyway, I will try to start research on it now, do you have any suggestion on which WMA?


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 30, 2017)

Ft Stewart. Savannah national Wildlife refuge. No dog hunting.


----------



## flyhunter (Mar 30, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Ft Stewart. Savannah national Wildlife refuge. No dog hunting.


Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## Possum (Mar 30, 2017)

What kind of gun does he have. You can't hunt hogs on any WMA right now with anything other than a turkey weapon. A muzzle loader will be legal and will kill a hog. Hed probably have fun just walking around in the woods but y'all might get lucky and stumble across some hogs or a big ol gobbler. If he wants to try for a turkey, watch YouTube on how to call and hunt em, get high on a ridge at first light and listen for a gobbler if you hear one go after him. If not interested at all in turkeys, walk the creeks and look for sign and set up and wait. Just get out in the woods and enjoy it, it won't matter if you get one or not. Everybody starts hunting as an ameture, you guys will learn as you go.


----------



## flyhunter (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks Possum,

He has both shotgun and rifle. 

Someone just offer me a private land to access, but he said maybe have turkey but for sure no hog on it.  I think I can try it first since WMA does not open for rifle hunt hog now.


----------



## BowArrow (Apr 3, 2017)

Fort Stewart.   280,000 acres, nice campground, only $60 per year, plenty of hogs, check in by phone.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 3, 2017)

BowArrow said:


> Fort Stewart.   280,000 acres, nice campground, only $60 per year, plenty of hogs, check in by phone.



This^^^^


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 3, 2017)

Possum said:


> What kind of gun does he have. You can't hunt hogs on any WMA right now with anything other than a turkey weapon. A muzzle loader will be legal and will kill a hog. Hed probably have fun just walking around in the woods but y'all might get lucky and stumble across some hogs or a big ol gobbler. If he wants to try for a turkey, watch YouTube on how to call and hunt em, get high on a ridge at first light and listen for a gobbler if you hear one go after him. If not interested at all in turkeys, walk the creeks and look for sign and set up and wait. Just get out in the woods and enjoy it, it won't matter if you get one or not. Everybody starts hunting as an ameture, you guys will learn as you go.



Most excellent advice here^^^

Practice mouth calls on the drive to where you go(thats a blast)............You will have to add a Big Game stamp to be out during turkey season; still cheapest way to go. 

IF you hear a gobbler blast out the woods, you will have an experience like no other and will have no doubt why you went "Hunting" in the first place.


----------

